# Ebay find: 500hp+ AC inverter drive for US$1000



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

This is too big for my little MR2 but someone may have a monster project on the go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/RELIANCE-ELECTR...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1e59e0593b

If it were me, I'd make a slot in card with a dsPIC processor to do direct torque control. Have a look at the application notes on one of my blog entries.

Sam.


----------

